# bio bloom 2-6-4 any good?



## jash (Aug 2, 2007)

i found this bio bloom 2-6-4 from biobizz,any information about this? no foxfarm or other popular brands where im living...


----------



## dnlfacundo (Jan 20, 2008)

i have the entire line of biobizz products,im useing them right know on 4 seedlings.


----------

